# Gültigkeitsdauer Vorbereitungslehrgang (Bayern)



## heisenberg (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hab da wahrscheinlich ne ziemlich blöde Frage. Bin aus Bayern und habe vor demnächst den Fischereischein zu machen.

Wie lang ist der Vorbereitungslehrgang denn "gültig", wenn man alle Pflichtstunden zusammen hat?

Beispiel:

Lehrgang (30h) wurde 2011 durchgeführt. (Bestätigung erhalten)

An der Prüfung im März 2012 wurde nicht teilgenommen.

Kann ich dann an der Prüfung im März 2013 teilnehmen ohne den Lehrgang erneut zu besuchen?

Gruß heisenberg


----------



## Mocke (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gültigkeitsdauer Vorbereitungslehrgang (Bayern)*

Hallo!
Wenn du deine Bestätigung für deinen Lehrgang hast ist der immer Gültig. In Bayern zumindest.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gültigkeitsdauer Vorbereitungslehrgang (Bayern)*

So einen Fall hatte ich als Prüfer erst einmal und dann in Starnberg nachgefragt. Laut deren unverbindlichen Aussage war, das sich Teilnehmer schriftlich abmelden müssen wenn sie keine Zeit haben. Wer sich nicht schriftlich abmeldet kann ggf. an der Wiederholungsprüfung teilnehmen wenn er "entschuldigt" ist (Krankheit oder Unfall). Dann fallen auch keine zusätzlichen Kosten an.

Wer die Frist auch verstreichen lässt, ist selbst schuld. Die Fragen bzw. der Fragekatalog ist verbindlich und somit hat man die Prüfungen entweder zu besuchen oder nochmal zu machen.

Der Fall ist allerdings schon einige Jahre her; kann sein das sich da was geändert hat. Von daher lieber nochmal in Starnberg anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Zusser (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gültigkeitsdauer Vorbereitungslehrgang (Bayern)*



heisenberg schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der Vorbereitungslehrgang denn "gültig", wenn man alle Pflichtstunden zusammen hat?
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



An der Hauptprüfung 2013 kannst du teilnehmen, schließlich wird im Gesetzestext und auch hier nur der Vorbereitungskurs mit einer Mindeststundenzahl verlangt, _wann_ dieser stattgefunden hat, scheint tatsächlich nicht geregelt zu sein.

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber vorher in Starnberg anrufen und mir das (schriftlich!) bestätigen lassen.
Nicht, dass du am 1. Samstag im März am Eingang zum Prüfungslokal anfangen musst, zu diskutieren...

Ansonsten, mach einfach einen Lehrgang für die Onlineprüfung, dann kannst du 2 Jahre lang so oft die Prüfung machen, wie du willst.


----------



## heisenberg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gültigkeitsdauer Vorbereitungslehrgang (Bayern)*



christian36 schrieb:


> So einen Fall hatte ich als Prüfer erst einmal und dann in Starnberg nachgefragt. Laut deren unverbindlichen Aussage war, das sich Teilnehmer schriftlich abmelden müssen wenn sie keine Zeit haben. Wer sich nicht schriftlich abmeldet kann ggf. an der Wiederholungsprüfung teilnehmen wenn er "entschuldigt" ist (Krankheit oder Unfall). Dann fallen auch keine zusätzlichen Kosten an.
> 
> Wer die Frist auch verstreichen lässt, ist selbst schuld. Die Fragen bzw. der Fragekatalog ist verbindlich und somit hat man die Prüfungen entweder zu besuchen oder nochmal zu machen.
> 
> Der Fall ist allerdings schon einige Jahre her; kann sein das sich da was geändert hat. Von daher lieber nochmal in Starnberg anrufen und nachfragen.



Danke schonmal für die Antwort(en). 

Das liest sich so, dass der Teilnehmer bereits zur Prüfung angemeldet war und dann nicht teilgenommen hat. 

Meine Frage zielte eher darauf ab, wenn der Teilnehmer sich garnicht erst zur Prüfung 2012 anmeldet, sondern erst zur Prüfung 2013. 

Aber dann werde ich wohl mal in Starnberg anrufen um mich zu vergewissern. |kopfkrat


----------



## heisenberg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gültigkeitsdauer Vorbereitungslehrgang (Bayern)*



Zusser schrieb:


> An der Hauptprüfung 2013 kannst du teilnehmen, schließlich wird im Gesetzestext und auch hier nur der Vorbereitungskurs mit einer Mindeststundenzahl verlangt, _wann_ dieser stattgefunden hat, scheint tatsächlich nicht geregelt zu sein.
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich aber vorher in Starnberg anrufen und mir das (schriftlich!) bestätigen lassen.
> Nicht, dass du am 1. Samstag im März am Eingang zum Prüfungslokal anfangen musst, zu diskutieren...
> ...



Genau das wars, was ich meinte! Dann werd ich mich mal schlautelefonieren! |supergri

Der nächste Lehrgang für die Onlineprüfung ist leider >50km entfernt und der normale Lehrgang ist direkt im Ort.


----------

